# Disinfecting fish?



## my soggy green thumb (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I am wondering if there is a safe way to "disinfect" new fish before introducing them into an established tank. I know that they should ideally be quarantined but I only have two tanks, both of which are well established with happy and healthy inhabitants. I have read several methods for disinfecting plants but nothing for fish other than quarantine. I would like to add some more neons to my 20 gallon but I know that they can be very susceptible to ick and can also carry it for quite some time. Is there any sort of "dip" that new fish can be soaked in for a short period of time before putting in a new tank? I had a nasty ick outbreak once before which infected my clown loaches and neons (from adding new plants that I didn't dip [-X ) and it was a PAIN to get rid of due to the plants, shrimp, and snails being so sensitive to the usual treatments. Any suggestions? Thanks!
~Michelle


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

A seperate quarantine tank really is the best thing in my opinion. I dont believe there is any "dip" for fish, and I dont know if I would want to do that anyway. There's no reason to treat fish that arent sick.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> A seperate quarantine tank really is the best thing in my opinion. I dont believe there is any "dip" for fish, and I dont know if I would want to do that anyway. There's no reason to treat fish that arent sick.


Sir Blackhole has hit it right on the head. Don't treat fish that aren't sick. I also agree with his opinion that a seperate quarantine tank is really the best scenario. It's ideal to just add the fish to the quarantine tank and then monitor there progress for a few weeks and then medicate if need-be for symptoms/parasites that have shown up. If you don't see anything wrong in a few weeks, it's usually safe to add them into your main aquariums.

Matt


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

How are you supposed to see _inside_ a fish, Blackhole? Use some Praziquantel to get rid of any internal parasites in a QT tank before introducing them to the main tank. I've found this place to have the most product for the least price-http://www.pondrx.com/shop/details.php?productId=57&catId=32. My discussion with Kate about Prazi-http://www.aquaria.info/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=24237.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I still have a problem with treating fish without any visible signs of illness. If you keep them quarantined long enough, most illnesses will become apparent I believe.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't think it's unreasonable to add fish that appear to be healthy to an already-established tank. I do not use a quarantine tank, and ever since I've learned how to keep fish well, there have never been any problems.


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

You probably won't see signs of internal problems until it is too late to treat. Better safe than sorry. Loaches.com even recommends treating Clowns with internal parasite medicines when you keep them.



> http://www.loaches.com/faq_parasites.html
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Noted sections highlighted.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well it does make some sense. Anyone else have an opinion on the issue? I'd like to hear what others are doing as well.


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

Here are what some Geeks (members from FishGeeks.com forums) say...

http://www.aquaria.info/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=24213&highlight=parasite


ArtGecko - Moderator @ FishGeeks.com said:


> Fungus type illnesses, bacterial infections, or regular injuries (torn fins, missing scales, etc) are all candidates for being removed from the main tank into a hospital tank (ht). diseases that infect a whole tank, like ich, parasites, velvet, etc you have to treat the whole tank, since everyone is, or could become infected. It's ALWAYS a good idea to hold new fish in a quarentine tank (qt) before adding them to your system to prevent the transfer of diseases. You can then treat them for internal parasites, or anything else that they might have without endangering your home tank and bacteria colony.
> 
> kate reccomended prazi-pro to me for internal parasites... discomed also treats parasites (think it contains levamisole) but it's not as effect on internal parasites unless combined with frozen food and fed to the fish...apparently levamisole isn't effective if your ph is over 7.0 either. flubendazole is another option that is found in cat/dog/bird wormers. For protozoan parasites, metro (metronidazole) is good if combined with food and fed, but it doesn't (supposedly) effect the multi-celled "worm" type parasites. After my latest experience with internal parasites (which can lay dormant for 4 months!) I will definately be treating ALL new fish in a quarentine tank before putting them into my main tanks.





KateStJohn - Moderator @ FishGeeks.com said:


> Prazi Pro is the veterinary drug Droncit. It is available for sale at www.goldfishconnection.com
> 
> Using substrate in a QT/HT is just fine. Many people think a tank can get "sick", but the truth is that once you remove fish from a fish tank, the fish-borne pathogens (either virus, bacterial, or parasites) die without fish to host them. Within 48 to 72 hours the tank is "clean" - as is any substrate that is in there.
> 
> ...





KateStJohn - Moderator @ FishGeeks.com said:


> You can. Prazi is one of the more well-tolerated anti-parasitics available in the fish world. But make sure you do it when you can keep a good eye on your fish, in case they become stressed.
> 
> Many fish owners routinely put their fish through a course of anti-parasitics. It is not unheard of.


http://www.aquaria.info/index.php?n...pic&t=23904&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


Fish-Eyed-Fool said:


> I've never had a clown get ick(knocks on wood). What I did have to deal with with the 1st ones was internal parasites. The following article explains it & provides a preventive cure that I swear by. http://www.loaches.com/faq_parasites.html
> Parasites weakening the immune system is really why they're so prone to ick. They're extremely hardy fish after the first few months.





Fish-Eyed-Fool said:


> I ordered my Levamisole Hydrochloride from a Livestock Supply store in Wisconsin on-line. Sorry, but for the life of me I can't find that link. I got it as an injectable for cattle & sheep called Levasole(Levamisole phosphate). I bought a 500 mL bottle for ~$28 plus shipping. I administer 2 - 6mL doses in a 20g QT tank, so there's basically enough for 41 quarantines of wild caught fish purchases. About a 10 years' supply if resealed & kept in refrigerator.


Things of note highlighted.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

This would be good for suspectible fish for your peace of mind. Fish that are known for carrying parasites probably could use it. If the fish were dwarf gouramis from your LFs, I would probably treat them.

I havent medicated fish that arent sick...if it ain't broke...don't fix it.

Then again, as far as internal problems go, you won't know if its broke or not until time runs out.


----------

